# hibernation and kernel 2.6.3x

## Dzierzymiecz

Hello there.

Since i moved to the 2.6.3x kernel branch, any method of suspending became impossible (including tuxonice).

I get "/bin/echo: write error: Device or resource busy" error..

And this is the part of my dmesg with a very long error messasge containing a lot of hexidecimal numbers:

http://wklej.org/id/296578/

I have no idea how to solve this and i can not find any solutions on the net.

Any usefull hints will be appreciated.

----------

## Hu

What was the last working kernel?  What was the first kernel that failed?  Which methods of hibernation worked in the last working kernel?  How do you initiate hibernation?  Is suspend also broken?  Is this a laptop or a desktop?

----------

